# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Ποια αγκάθια είναι ασφαλή για την διατροφή των ιθαγενών ;

## stefos

Επειδη βρισκομαι στο εξοχικο ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα θελω να ρωτησω το εξης .

Τα διαφορα αγκαθια που υπαρχουν διασπαρτα (εννοειται χλωρα ή σποριασμενα και οχι ξερα) μπορω να τα μαζευω για τις καρδερινες??????
Υπαρχει κινδυνος καποια να μην κανουν , π.χ να ειναι διλιτηριωδη????

Πολλες φορες βρισκω διαφορα και δεν ξερω τι να κανω , ειναι κριμα αν ειναι ολα βρωσιμα να μην μαζευω!!

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα υπαρχουν ανα περιοχη του κοσμου και αλλα βρωσιμα , αλλα για Ελλαδα ξερουμε ή θα πρεπε να ξερουμε αυτα που εχουμε δει στο γνωστο συνοπτικο θεμα για τη διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση . Ευχομαι να δω καποια εστω απο αυτα να δινονται και στις εκτροφες μελων μας 

*Η διατροφή της Καρδερίνας ( goldfinch diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση*


> Στο πρωτο ποστ ξεκιναμε με τα ειδη αγκαθιων :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  *cirsium vulgare (κιρσιο το κοινο )
> *
> ...

----------


## stefos

το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν τα ξερω!.................

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε τι πιο κατατοπιστικο απ τις φωτογραφιες; αντε και ηξερες οτι το ταδε σε ονομα ειναι βρωσιμο .... θα βοηθουσε σε κατι αν δεν εβλεπες φωτο του; αν και τα περισσοτερα τα βρισκεις στο διαδικτυο αν βαλεις ονομα .Για μενα το πιο δυσκολο ειναι να πεισεις πουλια εκτροφης αν δεν ειναι συνηθισμενα να τα ανοιξουν και να τα δωσουν σημασια οταν ακομα δεν ειναι ξερα να ειναι ορατος ο σπορος που ομως ειναι μαλακος και βρωσιμος (συνηθως τα ανοιγουν οι  εκτροφεις ) παρα να βρεις πια κανουν και ποια οχι . Δεν γνωριζω εγω  τουλαχιστον αγκαθια τοξικα

----------


## stefos

Ευχαριστώ δημητρη!!
Θα κάνω την προσπάθεια μου, ελπίζω μόνο να μην τα δηλητηριασω

----------


## jk21

δεν θα ειχε κοπο να εβαζες μια φωτο του αγκαθιου πριν το δωσεις , ωστε να το αναγνωρισουμε .Ας μην ειναι απο τα εμφανιζομενα .Στοιχεια μπορουμε να βρουμε

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη αν κοπεί, πόσες μέρες <<κρατάει>> φρεσκάδα αν ας πούμε έχει πάνω του ημιωριμο ή ώριμο σπόρο????

Ναι θα βάλω φωτό πρώτα εκτός αν καταλάβω ότι είναι κάποιο από των φωτογραφιών

----------


## jk21

το προβλημα δεν ειναι η φρεσκαδα οσο οι συνθηκες διατηρησης για να μην αναπτυχθει ασπεργιλλος οταν εχουν ακομα υγρασια  .Στο ψυγειο ανετα εβδομαδα ισως και περισσοτερο  .

----------


## nikolaslo

Και τετοια υπαρχουν σχεδον παντου

----------


## stefos

ξεπλενουμε κατι πριν σερβιρουμε??

----------


## nikolaslo

Εγω δεν τα ξεπλενω αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εκει που τα κοβω δεν περνανε ανθρωποι (ιδιαίτερα αντρες χαχαχα) και κοβω μονο τα πολυ ψηλα με λιγα λογια ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχουν πανω ουρα!

----------


## nikolaslo

Αυτο ειναι αγκαθι Μαριας????? Ποια πρεπει να κοβουμε αυτα που εχουν γινει ασπρα???

----------


## jk21

το πρωτο ειναι καρδος πυκνοκεφαλος , το δευτερο αγκαθι Μαριας

Τα αγκαθια αλλα και ο ζωχος που δεν ειναι χαμηλα στο εδαφος δεν χρειαζονται πλυσιμο αρκει η περιοχη να μην ψεκαζεται απο αεροπλανα για δακο ή κουνουπια 

Νικο οταν ειναι ακομα χλωρο και θα χρειαστει να το ανοιξεις καπως σε αμαθα πουλια . Τα ωριμα μονο τιποτα φλωροι εχουν δυναμη να τα σπασουν

----------


## nikolaslo

Πρωινο!!!!

----------


## jk21

ηδη εχουν σκουρηνει !

----------


## johnrider

εαν βρειτε τρυφερα κοτσανια μπορειτε να δωσετε τα ρουφανε

----------


## adreas

Όλα  τα  αγκάθια   και  ο  ηλιόσπορος    ανεξαρτήτου  μεγέθους   έχουν  στο  βαθμό  που  ωριμάζουν   μια  ευαισθησία  στο σημείο  που  είναι  βρώσιμοι   στα πτηνά.  Τη  χρονιά  που  μας  πέρασε  είχα   βάλει  ήλιους   και  το  μέγεθος  του  σπόρου  σε  ορισμένους  σίγουρα  δεν  ήταν  συμβατό  ούτε   σε  μεγάλους  παπαγάλους  ο  ήλιος   σαν  μια  πίτσα  γίγας   και όμως   όταν  ωριμάζει    έχει  ένα  όριο  3-4  μέρες  που  τα  πουλιά  στη  φύση  το  αναγνωρίζουν  και  πάνε  και  ανοίγουν με  ιδιαίτερη  ευκολία  τους  σπόρους,  λες  και  η  φύση  έχει  προνοήσει    για  αυτό  μετά  το  πέρας  των  4ων  ημερών  παίρνει πάλι τη  μορφή  του σκληρού  σπόρου  και  δεν ανοίγει με τίποτα.   Με  λίγα  λόγια  φάτε  ότι  φάτε   και  μετά  θα  κάνω το χρέος  μου   σαν  διαιώνιση   του  είδους   για να πέσει ο  σπόρος  στη γη    και  να  υπάρχει  και την επόμενη χρονιά.   Έτσι  και  τα  αγκάθια   είναι  μέρες  που  είναι  μαλακά   και βρώσιμα προς τα προς  τα πτηνά μας   αλλά  μετά  δεν  ανοίγουν  ούτε με βαριοπούλα.   Το  ονόπορδο  που  φανταστείτε  είναι  σαν  μια  ήμερη  αγκινάρα   με  πολλά  σπόρια   μέσα  αν  την  κόψεις  και  την  βάλεις  σε  μέρος  που  δεν  αερίζεται   θα  μουχλιάσει   άσε  που   πάντα  υπάρχει  και  το  παράσιτο  στη   φύση  σε  όλα  τα  φυτά  καρπούς  όπου  υπάρχει  σπόρος   υπάρχει και παράσιτο.

----------


## nikolaslo

Αυτο το αγκαθι στο εσωτερικο του μοιαζει με αγκιναρα

----------


## adreas

ονόπορδο  είναι

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα θυμαμαι που λεγες οτι βγαινει σε σας ψηλα . Στο Βολο εχει μεσα στην πολη σε ανοιχτα σημεια και σε ολη τη διαδρομη μεχρι την Καρλα (απο τον δρομο που περνα μεσα απ τα χωρια ) .Στον ιδιο δρομο  πρεπει να κανουν παρτυ και τα φανετα , αφου ειναι γεματο απο rumex acetosa (λαπατο ) που το λατρευουν

----------


## stefos

> ονόπορδο  είναι



Αυτά τα έχεις συλλέξει σε μία μέρα????

Έτσι αποθηκευμένα πόσο μπορεί να αντέξουν?

Αν δεν φαίνεται πολύ χλωρό να έχουν κάνει να τα δώσουμε??

----------


## adreas

Η  φωτογραφία  είναι  θολή   αν  την  μεγαλώσεις  φαίνεται   το  πόσα   πολλά   είναι  δεν  είναι  δύσκολο   όμως  το  δύσκολο   είναι    αυτό  που  σας  είπα  ότι  ο  σπόρος  είναι   βρώσιμος   κάποιες   μέρες  που   εγώ  ακόμα  δεν  έχω  καταλάβει  αρκετά   να  βρίσκω  και  να  κόβω  την κεφαλή   με  το  σπόρο  που  τρώγεται  μετά  σκληραίνει   πάνω  στο  φυτό.  Όταν  αυτό   συμβεί   το  κάθε  κεφάλι  δεν  βγάζει   τη  μέρα  ενώ  είναι  γεμάτο  σπόρους.

Με  μεγάλο  ψαλίδι   έπιανα   και  έκοβα  της   αγκάθες   φορούσα  γάντια   χοντρά  και  έκοβα   τα  ποιο  πολλά   χνούδια  από  πάνω   τα  είχα  αποθηκεύσει   σε  σχάρες  γιατί  μέσα  στις  κούτες   άρχισαν   να  μουχλιάζουν.

----------


## IscarioTis

Αν τα κρεμαγες ενα ενα γιατι απο οτι καταλαβα μουχλιαζουν γιατι δεν παιρνουν αερα + υγρασια αμα τα βαζεις σε αποθηκη.κρεμασε τα οπως κανουν σε ριγανιη χαμομηλι πιστευω θα ειναι ενταξει

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## adreas



----------


## adreas

Να  πω  την  αλήθεια  ξεχάστηκα   και  δεν  έβγαλα   φωτογραφία στο τέλος  της  συλλογής   αλλά  2  σακούλες   με  ρίγανη  γαλατσίδα  και  πετρομάρουλο  πάρα  πολύ καλή  πρασινάδα  το  σκίζουν.

----------

